# Fallout 4 just around the corner!



## KuJoe (Nov 5, 2015)

Got an e-mail and text message from Best Buy telling me to update my credit card (I thought I was billed at the time of pre-order so I didn't notice my card expired between then and now). I'm in the process of building a computer that will actually play it (SATA cables should arrive today and liquid cooler will arrive tomorrow, most likely buying my brother's old video card until I can afford something really beefy) but I'm super stoked about this game. I try to make it a habit to not watch trailers for anything, but I did see some game play footage while trying to find the system requirements and now I'm even more excited (not as excited as the new Deus Ex I just pre-ordered, but Fallout is a close number 2 in my list of favorite game series).


I'm thinking I should finally get around to beating Fallout 3: New Vegas before I play number 4, 81 hours logged and still haven't completed the main story.


So who else is getting it on release day? I normally wait for a year or two for a game to drop in price before buying it, but I needed that Pip-Boy!


----------



## Hxxx (Nov 5, 2015)

I don't know why I never liked fall out. Bought a copy of Fallout3 at the time of its release, gave it free to another person. I disliked the game dynamic so much.


----------



## Licensecart (Nov 5, 2015)

Woo! I can't wait but why are they trying to charge your card? Amazon do it when they ship the game. Black Ops 3 tomorrow  Fallout 4 next week what more could a gamer want. You got the PS4, Xbox One or PC? I'm PS4, and I didn't get the pip boy fuck that £250+ for that just the game for me.


----------



## KuJoe (Nov 5, 2015)

Licensecart said:


> Woo! I can't wait but why are they trying to charge your card? Amazon do it when they ship the game. Black Ops 3 tomorrow  Fallout 4 next week what more could a gamer want. You got the PS4, Xbox One or PC? I'm PS4, and I didn't get the pip boy fuck that £250+ for that just the game for me.



I don't know if they were trying to charge my card or just noticed it was expired and reminding me. I updated my card and I don't see any pending charges so maybe they were just doing a preliminary check or something to make sure I was able to get the game on time (or maybe to clear up some inventory because people are spending a fortune on the Pip-Boy edition). It was only $129 shipped here in the US, although I'm not entirely sure if I would pay over $250 or not for it. I ordered it for the PC, I don't have any consoles besides a GameCube, Dreamcast, and PS2 (Resident Evil goodness across all of them ).


----------



## KuJoe (Nov 5, 2015)

Hxxx said:


> I don't know why I never liked fall out. Bought a copy of Fallout3 at the time of its release, gave it free to another person. I disliked the game dynamic so much.



It definitely requires a unique taste and a significant time investment to fully enjoy it.


----------



## Licensecart (Nov 5, 2015)

KuJoe said:


> I don't know if they were trying to charge my card or just noticed it was expired and reminding me. I updated my card and I don't see any pending charges so maybe they were just doing a preliminary check or something to make sure I was able to get the game on time (or maybe to clear up some inventory because people are spending a fortune on the Pip-Boy edition). It was only $129 shipped here in the US, although I'm not entirely sure if I would pay over $250 or not for it. I ordered it for the PC, I don't have any consoles besides a GameCube, Dreamcast, and PS2 (Resident Evil goodness across all of them ).



Ah  that's cheap not like ours: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fallout-Pip-Boy-Edition-PC-PRE-ORDER/dp/B010SKEH8M £238 here that probably includes the VAT. Got to love the PS4, but our family is a playstation family haha had a lot of PS1, PS2, had two PS3 and one PS4 in our lifetime so far.


----------



## KuJoe (Nov 5, 2015)

Licensecart said:


> Ah  that's cheap not like ours: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fallout-Pip-Boy-Edition-PC-PRE-ORDER/dp/B010SKEH8M £238 here that probably includes the VAT. Got to love the PS4, but our family is a playstation family haha had a lot of PS1, PS2, had two PS3 and one PS4 in our lifetime so far.



I'm more of a Nintendo person but the last console I had was an Xbox 360 and it wasn't too bad but the games were expensive and I don't think I could play any FPS with a controller. My brother is getting Fallout 4 for the PS4 I think so next time I visit him I'll give it a try.


----------



## Licensecart (Nov 5, 2015)

KuJoe said:


> I'm more of a Nintendo person but the last console I had was an Xbox 360 and it wasn't too bad but the games were expensive and I don't think I could play any FPS with a controller. My brother is getting Fallout 4 for the PS4 I think so next time I visit him I'll give it a try.



Ah that's the best thing mate with the PS, the controller hasn't changed, well the PS4 has a bit since we have a touchpad and two buttons options and share.


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Nov 5, 2015)

So many big games coming out lately:


halo 5

fallout 4

battlefront

rise of tombraider

black ops 3


And all within a 3 week period. 


Already been playing halo 5,  amazing game. Definitely better than 4, though I didn't mind some parts of 4. Not quite sure which ones I will get first. Never played fallout 3, though if I buy fallout 4 I will get fallout 3 for free via xbox one's BW compatibility so I might go for that one.


----------



## Hxxx (Nov 5, 2015)

Halo 5 is bad. Have you checked the live streams in youtube or twitch about it? Game looks like an outdated game. At least runs at 60. The Halo series should be left to die. Nothing good came after Halo 3. Obviously just an opinion, Halo fan boyz will appear soon.


Battlefront looks like someone took BF engine, skinned it, removed features, there you have it piu piu star wars game, not even jedi powers... Movie games always suck.
 


Tombraider is always good.


BO3 obviously top edge graphics and gameplay, is a must.


Fallout 4, havent checked the graphics and dynamics, hopefully will look top edge.


Now the winner for me is one that is coming next year. Mirrors Edge  Catalyst  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GBVMGXXFMw


First one was so good, this one will be better. Check the link, all gameplay.


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Nov 5, 2015)

Hxxx said:


> Halo 5 is bad. Have you checked the live streams in youtube or twitch about it? Game looks like an outdated game. At least runs at 60. The Halo series should be left to die. Nothing good came after Halo 3. Obviously just an opinion, Halo fan boyz will appear soon.



I don't need to check, I have actually played it. Game looks beautiful honestly. Campaign is alright but I enjoyed it. Halo 6 sounds like it is going to be really neat story wise. Multiplayer is a huge improvement over 4 and I have confidence the community will stay around this time, unlike in 4. Game sold $400 million in the first 24 hours making it the largest launch in the series. Don't knock it till you try it. 



Hxxx said:


> Movie games always suck.



For the most part yea. Though games like battlefront 2 and mad max (from what I have heard) are quite good.



Hxxx said:


> Tombraider is always good.



Would you recommend playing the last one? Haven't had the chance to play it yet.


----------



## KuJoe (Nov 5, 2015)

I'll take a good story over beautiful graphics any day. Hell, if I could find a decent MUD then I wouldn't have bothered building this computer.


----------



## Hxxx (Nov 5, 2015)

Awmusic12635 said:


> I don't need to check, I have actually played it. Game looks beautiful honestly. Campaign is alright but I enjoyed it. Halo 6 sounds like it is going to be really neat story wise. Multiplayer is a huge improvement over 4 and I have confidence the community will stay around this time, unlike in 4. Game sold $400 million in the first 24 hours making it the largest launch in the series. Don't knock it till you try it.
> 
> 
> For the most part yea. Though games like battlefront 2 and mad max (from what I have heard) are quite good.
> ...



Yes, I recommend playing the last one. Beautiful graphics and dynamics . Scary too.


----------



## ChrisM (Nov 5, 2015)

5 more days.. 5 more days! 5 more days!!! Till I call in sick to work.  jk


Can't wait! You don't have to watch the previews to know it will be amazing, fallout never seems to disappoint.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Nov 5, 2015)

Stoaked for Fallout 4.  Preordered with 20% off a while back  


I finished Fallout 3 completely (every single mission, every single side quest, everything).  I touched some New Vegas but I could never get too into it unfortunately.  All on the PC too 


I would LOVE to play some Halo 5, and honestly I wanted to buy the Xbox One Halo 5 Collector's Edition (my Xbox 360 is the Halo Reach Collectors Edition), but shipping it all the way here is a total PITA.


----------



## Licensecart (Nov 6, 2015)

@KuJoe here bud you will love it too  You're so special....


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tuQPfVZbMbg


----------



## MikeA (Nov 6, 2015)

I've never played a Fallout game in my life but I pre-ordered Fallout 4 a while ago, the game just looks great and has something about it that I like. Can't wait (even though I'll be at work when it comes out =[..)


----------



## Licensecart (Nov 6, 2015)

MikeA said:


> I've never played a Fallout game in my life but I pre-ordered Fallout 4 a while ago, the game just looks great and has something about it that I like. Can't wait (even though I'll be at work when it comes out =[..)



You won't be disappointed mate


----------



## KuJoe (Nov 6, 2015)

Just got confirmation from Best Buy that my pre-order shipped today and will be here on the 10th. 



Licensecart said:


> @KuJoe here bud you will love it too  You're so special....
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tuQPfVZbMbg



Bookmarked so I can watch it tonight.


----------



## KuJoe (Nov 9, 2015)

Man I will never understand how UPS gets anything delivered. Just checked the tracking number for my game that should arrive tomorrow and it left Georgia, got to Florida, and went back to Georgia (currently at a facility ~2 hours from where it originally left last week).


Forest Park, GA -> Jacksonville, FL -> Swainsboro, GA


Jacksonville is about a 4 hour drive from my house.
Swainsboro is a 6ish hour drive.
Forest Park is a 6.5 hour drive.


UPS has been shipping it since the 6th and my package has already traveled 546 miles.


----------



## ChrisM (Nov 9, 2015)

KuJoe said:


> UPS has been shipping it since the 6th and my package has already traveled 546 miles.



Thats not as bad as when I still lived in Michigan. I bought something on ebay from someone a town 45 minutes away and the package went out and the tracking didn't update for a few days when it left the origin facility. Next thing I seen was saying it was in Berlin, Germany. Then it traveled back to the origin facility then to a city 2 1/2 hours south of me then to a place 45 minutes away then finally a couple days later it was delivered. 


I don't want to know what that cost them but it wasn't light either, was like 50lbs or so.


----------



## ChrisM (Nov 9, 2015)

But anyways I got Fall out 4 all downloaded on my Xbox one and ready to go for the release!


Woot! Woot!


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Nov 10, 2015)

It was released in Australia.  I used an Australian VPS/VPN to play a bit of it.


So. Good.


----------



## Licensecart (Nov 10, 2015)

KuJoe said:


> Man I will never understand how UPS gets anything delivered. Just checked the tracking number for my game that should arrive tomorrow and it left Georgia, got to Florida, and went back to Georgia (currently at a facility ~2 hours from where it originally left last week).
> 
> 
> Forest Park, GA -> Jacksonville, FL -> Swainsboro, GA
> ...



I have the same issue with Royal Mail sometimes lol it's out for delivery 5am, and doesn't get to us until 3:30pm.


----------



## ChrisM (Nov 10, 2015)

HalfEatenPie said:


> It was released in Australia.  I used an Australian VPS/VPN to play a bit of it.
> 
> 
> So. Good.



I fell a sleep before it was released here..  After work it is!


----------



## ChrisM (Nov 10, 2015)

I think a thread title change to "Fallout 4 has arrived" might be in order.


----------



## clarity (Nov 10, 2015)

After watching some of the game play, I am very tempted to go buy a PS4 or Xbob One to play this game. It looks amazing.


----------



## KuJoe (Nov 10, 2015)

Still waiting for delivery.  I hope it arrives before I go to work tonight. I won't be able to play it until my video card arrives anyways but at least I can play with the Pip-Boy.


----------



## KuJoe (Nov 10, 2015)

So I broke one of the non-functioning buttons almost immediately, but it's a neat little toy. My arm is to big to use it comfortably though so it'll probably just stay in the case and go on a shelf. The phone app looks like it's going to be fun though. Some pics for those interested and haven't watch the hundreds of unboxing videos that are probably out there: https://twitter.com/zkujoe 


I'm glad the game came with a Steam Key so I can start downloading it instead of digging around for an external optical drive.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Nov 11, 2015)

1 thing.


I FUCKING LOVE IT.  IT'S ALL THAT I EXPECTED AND MORE.  THIS GAME LITERALLY CURED AIDS AND CANCER AND ALL STDS IN THE WORLD.  


Honestly, I love the way they're able to tell the story, let you experience the story as it progresses.  It's absolutely fantastic.  Luckily for me, I haven't hit any bugs yet or any major bugs that are game breaking for me.  However, one of my friends seems to be getting stuck by bugs pretty regularly.  


I love it.  I love dogmeat.  I love everything about this game.  Guess who's gonna be wandering around the Commonwealth for the next few years?


----------



## ChrisM (Nov 11, 2015)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Honestly, I love the way they're able to tell the story, let you experience the story as it progresses.  It's absolutely fantastic.  Luckily for me, I haven't hit any bugs yet or any major bugs that are game breaking for me.  However, one of my friends seems to be getting stuck by bugs pretty regularly.



I've gotten as far as killing that giant thing with the powered suit of armor once I got addicted to building. I now have a 3 story furnished metal building 12x12 of the large wood floor pieces.


But +1 on bugs. I've fallen between walls and gotten stuck while scavenging for junk.(Fast Travel FTW!) I have also seen it where walls when I am building look like they are vibrating which picking them up and placing them back solves.


----------

